# What am I doing wrong?



## smurfine (Aug 6, 2021)

I just can't make a latte heart. It doesn't float the way I want it to. When I watch videos it seems like the heart shapes automatically if you keep your hand still. Could someone please watch the video below and tell me what the problem is? Is the milk too thick?

I can capture a new video tomorrow. Normally the problem is that when I pour, the milk swirls in all directions, making the heart very asymmetrical.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Your milk looks "thin" and not mixed well. Which machine are you using? Also, if you get a better cup - not one with straight walls - it helps a lot.


----------



## smurfine (Aug 6, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Your milk looks "thin" and not mixed well. Which machine are you using? Also, if you get a better cup - not one with straight walls - it helps a lot.


 Thin? To me it looked thick. I use a barista pro, aerate the milk for about 13-14 seconds.

I normally use a round cup, but I have the same problem there.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

smurfine said:


> Thin


 Looked to me from the video, thin below he surface sort of thing. Might be me though. 👍


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

As advised on your other thread you need to have the correct milk texture to pour latte art.

@MediumRoastSteam is right, your milk looks too thin and is not well incorporated. It looks like all the foam is sitting on top in the milk jug. The "thin milk" pours first and you're left with denser foam when you stop and drop the spout.

The steam wand on the Barista Pro is really not easy to use in my opinion. The steam tip has 4 holes which means positioning in the milk jug is important. Probably better to film a video of you steaming milk. In all honesty it will just take practice and persistence to find the best steaming position/technique which works for you.

Make sure the milk is swirling in the jug both during and after stretching/aerating the milk. This is necessary to incorporate all the foam.

Also the shape of your cup isn't ideal for pouring latte art.

As has been recommended before, check out Lance Hedrick's videos on YouTube.


----------

